
Show HN: ThreeMap – 3D map visualizations and stuff - areknawo
https://areknawo.github.io/ThreeMap/
======
bhouston
Maybe promote it once there are some working examples that are cool. Otherwise
it is hard to get excited about just the idea of creating a library.

~~~
sghiassy
Example is in the README:

[https://cdn.rawgit.com/areknawo/ThreeMap/a76571ba/example/in...](https://cdn.rawgit.com/areknawo/ThreeMap/a76571ba/example/index.html)

~~~
BugsJustFindMe
The example does nothing for me. Just a white page and errors in the browser
console. That's not very compelling.

~~~
brianbterry
When I started (firefox) it was just a grey page with a frame rate graph in
the top left. Turns out it started zoomed in way to far. Really cranking back
on the scroll wheel revealed the map.

------
app4soft
> Please wait...

ThreeMap will NOT work with enabled _uMatrix_ / _uBlock Origin_ on the user
side...[0]

[0] [http://i.imgur.com/rk7Kd0r.png](http://i.imgur.com/rk7Kd0r.png)

------
anthonylukach
Looks interesting. Is there any online examples of it in use?

~~~
ktpsns
After some clicking, via their github page:

[https://cdn.rawgit.com/areknawo/ThreeMap/a76571ba/example/in...](https://cdn.rawgit.com/areknawo/ThreeMap/a76571ba/example/index.html)

However, doesn't look too impressive to me :-( (Firefox)

~~~
areknawo
Sorry for the inconvenience. I know that there are some issues with
performance - antialiasing isn't fast enough (there are around 300k vertices
in zoom 16 for example). I'll try to do better, as this is my first library
too. Anyway, it is in early stages and working on, so expect updates in near
future.

~~~
ktpsns
Probably I just suffer from a bug?
[https://imgur.com/a/KdRVofD](https://imgur.com/a/KdRVofD) looks like some
textures were not loaded.

------
sghiassy
Looks awesome. Keep it up!

